# Glades X No Cap/No Tunnel



## Lane (Mar 30, 2017)

Finally got to wet test my Glades X today, and it is awesome! I bought the boat from Mike at Slayer Skiffs in Perry, FL. he had it sitting in front of Big Bend Outfitters for sale. The boat was just a bare hull, motor and trailer. I'm slowly adding accessories to it as the budget allows. So far I got the poling platform on, quick release for trolling motor, and gps. Push pole should be in my hands in a few weeks. Wanting to add a grab bar and quality tiller extension down the road. The boat sits on a new magic tilt trailer, and motor is a 30hp Tohatsu still breaking the motor in. Was able to wet test the boat on the Winter Haven Chain of Lakes today, boat runs 32mph wot with 2 people and a loaded cooler, but porpoises bad. Runs comfortably at 25-27mph. Planning to add a hydrofoil/stabilizer to hopefully cure the porpoise, jackplate in the future also. Trying to keep the boat as simple as possible, will keep adding photos as I go. 

View media item 1625View media item 1624View media item 1623View media item 1622


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Congrats, nice skiff!


----------



## JET4 (Jul 14, 2014)

very nice


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Sweet ride. Nice color.
Are there any bolt holes left to raise the motor any higher?


----------



## Lane (Mar 30, 2017)

LowHydrogen said:


> Sweet ride. Nice color.
> Are there any bolt holes left to raise the motor any higher?


I haven't looked. From what I saw/heard yesterday when testing it, I think the motor will be out of water if I raise it without adding any set back.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Very nice. That thing has to be crazy light. You'll enjoy it.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Looks good! Are you against the idea of adding trim tabs? On a boat that light, I would think they could be really useful since a small shift in weight can have a pretty big effect.

I'm not saying that tabs are the correct solution to porpoising, just that they might be nice to have if the weight gets off center at all. I do love the simplicity of the boat as she sits, though!


----------



## Lane (Mar 30, 2017)

bryson said:


> Looks good! Are you against the idea of adding trim tabs? On a boat that light, I would think they could be really useful since a small shift in weight can have a pretty big effect.
> 
> I'm not saying that tabs are the correct solution to porpoising, just that they might be nice to have if the weight gets off center at all. I do love the simplicity of the boat as she sits, though!


I'm hoping to not need tabs. After testing yesterday I don't feel that it needs them. Being a tiller drive and having a passenger sitting on the cooler centered on the skiff, and also the fuel tanks and batteries close to center the boat rides really well as far as balance goes. I agree on tabs not being the correct solution to porpoising, the hull is super light I think a good hydrofoil should hold it down.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Tabs aren't just for porpoising, they give you absolute control of the way your boat rides.


----------



## Bluwave (Nov 3, 2014)

Nice skiff! I like the no rub rail look but docking could be a pain in the ass. I would probably add one.


----------



## T Bone (Jul 24, 2014)

Awesome skiff


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Whats the hull weigh? My Glade X with a cap and grab bar is nice, but light you will probably need trim tabs. Rub rail is needed to dock. Your speed should pick up some with a jack plate. Vance Mfg. makes a 10# model I use with my 25 Yamaha 2 stroke. I have a 12 gallon plastic tank in bow and 55#trolling motor, under the rear casting platform have a 12 volt battery for tabs n trolling motor. Boat looks like it will fly when you get it set up n propped out.........


----------



## Lane (Mar 30, 2017)

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> Whats the hull weigh? My Glade X with a cap and grab bar is nice, but light you will probably need trim tabs. Rub rail is needed to dock. Your speed should pick up some with a jack plate. Vance Mfg. makes a 10# model I use with my 25 Yamaha 2 stroke. I have a 12 gallon plastic tank in bow and 55#trolling motor, under the rear casting platform have a 12 volt battery for tabs n trolling motor. Boat looks like it will fly when you get it set up n propped out.........


In not sure what the hull weighs, if had to guess I'd say between 200-300lbs.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Try putting some weight in the front maybe the fuel tank. Or you could put a fin on the motor I always hated drilling anything in a new motor myself though.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Backcountry has it right. Simply move weight forward and the porpoising will cease.

Another thing, if you add the foil to the motor you will need to lock the motor in the down position to get the benefit otherwise it will rotate on the hinge pin of the motor.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

DuckNut said:


> Backcountry has it right. Simply move weight forward and the porpoising will cease.
> 
> Another thing, if you add the foil to the motor you will need to lock the motor in the down position to get the benefit otherwise it will rotate on the hinge pin of the motor.



????? I leave my non tilt and trim motor "unlocked" with a huge cav plate and have never noticed anything.


----------



## Lane (Mar 30, 2017)

Thanks for the advice everyone, will let ya know what changes I make and what the results are. Gonna be a few weeks before I get to do too much though due to life being busy and what not.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Sublime said:


> ????? I leave my non tilt and trim motor "unlocked" with a huge cav plate and have never noticed anything.


Lock it down and you'll see the difference.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

DuckNut said:


> Another thing, if you add the foil to the motor you will need to lock the motor in the down position to get the benefit otherwise it will rotate on the hinge pin of the motor.



What? Newton would like to have a word with you. Unless you're talking about reverse. 

In order for the motor to pivot on the tilt pin it would need a force in the opposite direction of the thrust. Forward thrust is what moves the boat through the water. You can't have it both ways.


----------



## Lane (Mar 30, 2017)

Motor is power tilt and trim so I think it's a non-issue


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

jmrodandgun said:


> What? Newton would like to have a word with you. Unless you're talking about reverse.
> 
> In order for the motor to pivot on the tilt pin it would need a force in the opposite direction of the thrust. Forward thrust is what moves the boat through the water. You can't have it both ways.


The prop is pushing the motor against the stern unless you are in reverse. Maybe I'm missing something. I run my little tiller river boat with a 15hp and plate and leave it unlocked so if I hit a log it will kick the motor up.


----------

